# المنتديات العامة > منتدى الترحيب والتهاني >  >  عودة المتأمل

## طيف الحب

(( بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ))أحببت أن تكون هذه أول مشاركاتي معكم بعد مشاركة الترحيب :

أعرفكم على نفسي أني زوجة الشيخ (( المتأمل ))  طالما تمنيت أن أشارك معكم ولكن طوال الفترة التي مرت لم أجد ما يخطر ببالي من مواضيع أشارك بها ولكن السبب من دخولي المنتدى هو حديث الشيخ عنكم وعن تعاملكم  معه فتمنيت أن أكون واحدة من هذه الأسرة  .     :walla:  

أبارك لنفسي أولا عودة الشيخ بالسلامة  وأبارك لكم عودته لكم  (( بس جانا ملفوفه يده )) بس اشوه ما طالت الغيبة  وبكل صراحة سبب كتابتي  لهذا الموضوع هو أحببت أن أكون أول المهنئين له بالنجاح في الامتحان و العودة  وسبب إعلاني عن نفسي هو كيف أكتب عن شخص عظيم في المنتدى (( ولو من وجهة نظري )) وأرحب به بطريقة عاطفية بدون أن أعرف عن نفسي  فقد يكون هذا إساءة له  فاخترت التعريف عن نفسي في مقابل الترحيب بزوجي  وعلى العموم أني لست شاطرة في التعابير والكلام  الطويل مثله     :huuh:      لهذا لن أطيل عليكم  وكل عام وأنتم بخير .

                                                      أختكم أم مجتبى          :clap:

----------


## دمعه حزن

** 

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،* 
*حياك المولى أختـــــــي الفاضله* 
*أهـــــــلاً وســـــــهــــــــــلاً بك*  
*في منتديات شبكة الناصرة* 
*نتشرف بانضمامك .. ونسعد بلقاك* 
*أهلا ببريق تواجدك الماسي* 
*أهلا بشذى أريج ورودك* 
*مليون ترحيبه وأحلى سلام*  
*معطر بفرحة القلب لتشريفك* 
*اختـي*
*طيف الحب " أم مجتبى "*


*ويا هلا بالأخ .. المتأمل ..*

*وحمد الله على سلامته .. وقرت عينج برجوعه*

*ومبرووووك النجااح*  

** 
*بباقة من ورود المحبة نستقبلك* 
*حياك الله في ربوع الناصرة المثــير* 
*ننتظر عطر قلمك ورسم إحساسك* 
*وبديع فنونك لنرتوي بروائع شفافيتك* 
*متمنين لك قضاء أجمل وأمتع الأوقات*  
*[IMG]http://desk22.***********/7yskum.gif[/IMG]* 
*ننتظر مشاركاتك المثمرة على أحر من الجمر*
*ونتمنى لك قضاء أجمل وأمتع الأوقات معنا* 

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن* 





**

----------


## نور علي

*[IMG]http://almasuae.***********/almasuae.jpg[/IMG]*


*الـسلام علـيـكـم ورحـمة الله وبـركاته*

*اختي الفاضلة  !!؟؟ طيف الحب ؟؟!!*

*لو علمت الدار بمن زارها فرحت* 
*واستبشرت ثم باست موضع القدمين* 
*وأنشدت بلسان الحال قائلةً* 
*اهلا وسهلاً بأهل الجود والكرم* 

*أهــــــــــــــــــلا ً وسهــــــــــــــــلا* 


**
*الف مبروك على نجاح شيخنا )( المتأمل )(*

*الحمد لله على السلامة*

**

*اختكم ,,, نور علي*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

سـلاماً من الله اهديـكم .. 
الحمد الله يارب على عودته لنا ســالماً .. 
ونجاحه يارب .. 
اختي ام مجتبى جزيل الشكر لكِ .. 
على نقلك لنا خبر الشيخ حســين .. حفظة الله .. 
اخي وصديقي وعزيزي ألف حمد الله على الســلامة .. 
ربي يخليك لنا ويحفظة .. 
والحمد الله على عودتك الى اسرتك .. سالماً .. 
بنتظار مشاركتكِ .. ومشاركة الغالي .. 
بالتوفيق يارب .. 
اشواقي وسلامي لك مولانا ابو مجتبى .. 
كل المودة

----------


## ملكة سبأ

اهلا ً وسهلا ً اختنا أم مجتبى

والحمدلله على سلامة الشيخ

مبروك النجاح وموفق دائما ً يامولانا

وحياك الله معانا يا أم مجتبى .

----------


## أمير العاشقين

بكــل الحب .. بكــل الفرح .. بكــل البهجة .. 

*بقلب تغمره السعادة بمشاعر صادقة ومعبرة ..* 

*بحروف تعبر عن نفسها .. بكلمات تبوح بمعانيها ..* 

*ينبـــع من الــــورود وبصـدق واحســـاس ..* 

*بكــــلِ رشـــة حـــب و حنـــان ..* 

*بكــــلِ رشـــة أمنــــاً و أمــــان ..* 

*بكــلِ مافي الدنيا من رمــــــال ..* 

*بقـــدرِ عدد الشجر و الثمـــــر ..* 

*بقــدرِ ما أسعدتني بقدومك إلينا ..* 

*أقـــدم لــــــك أجــــــمل التحايا ..* 

*بأجــمل المـعاني وأجمل الاقلام ..* 

*المملؤةِ بالأمل بأن تستمتع معنا ..* 

*وتفيدنــــــــــا و تستفيد مـــــنا ..* 



*تحيـــــــاتي لــــــــك ..* 

*المعطـره بالوردِ و الياسميـن ..* 
*أمـيـر الـعـاشـقـيـن* 


*أختي الغاليه أم مجتبي مرحباً بكي في بيتك الثاني ..*

*والحمد الله على سلامة حبيب قلبي المتأمل ..*

*مولانا الحمد الله على السلامه ومبروك الف مبروك ..*

*عقبالنا يارب ..*

*أخيتي أم مجتبي أو طيف الحب ..*

*كيف ما أردت أن أسميك ..*

*أبارك لكي على نجاح زوجك وحبيب قلبك الشيخ حسين أبو مجتبي ..*

*وبأنتظار مشاركاتك على أحر من الجمر ..*

*على فكرة أخبار صديقي مجتبي أهم شي ما زعلتوه ترا أزعلكم والله ..*

*كل شي ولا مجتبي حبيبي أشتقت ليه والله ..*

*مشكورة عزيزتي على هذا الخبر الحلو ..*

*ونتمنى لكي قضاء وقت ممتع في رحاب شبكتنا شبكة الناصرة ..*

*وبأنتظار أفكارك وكتاباتك في كل قسم ..*

*دمتي بود أخيه ..*

*تحياتي لك ..*
*أبنك ..*
*أمير العاشقين ..*

----------


## بنوتة توتة

** 
*غاليتي..* 
*طيف الحب (( ام مجتبى))*

*شرفنا تواجدك في هذا المنتدى الراقي والجميل* 

*الراقي بأهله وناسة*  

*والجميل* 
*بما يحتويه من علم نافع وطرفة جميلة*  
*ونرجو لكِ طيب الإقامة معنا بين اخوانك واخواتك* 
*وان تثري هذا المنتدى بما لديكِ من جديد* 
*وأن تفيدي و تستفيدي* 


****************** 
*الحمدلله على سلامة المتأمل (( الشيخ حسين ))* 
*ومبروووك النجاح *  
*تحياتي..*
*بنوتة توتة*

----------


## زهرة الندى

*أهلا  وسهلا** 
**شرفت  أخواتك  وأخوانك  بقدومك  الميمون  وحضورك  المشرف** 
**أتمنى  كل  التوفيق  من الله لك  واتمنى ان  تستفيد  وتفيد** 
**أتمنى  لكِ  كل فائدة فيهذا  الصرح  الكبير** 
**والله  يحفظك  ويرعاك*

*اختك,,,,,,,,, زهرة الندى*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

حياك الله يا أم مجتبى

نرحب بك وسعداء بأنضمامك لأسرتنا

وألف الحمدلله على سلامة وصول أخانا الغالي المتأمل

ومبروك لنجاحه  ونجاح دائم إن شاء الله

 نعود لنرحب بك من جديد اختي 

ترحب بك قلوبنا قبل حروفنا
[IMG]http://alqamar666.***********/alqmr.net7.gif[/IMG]

----------


## القلب المكسور

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة ..

ربيع جميلُ أقبل

وفيه النسماتُ تتمايل

والأزهار فيهُ تفوح عطراً

والقلوب فيه تغرد شوقا
ً 
والقمرُ يرسل نوره سحراً

سحراً يأسر العيون

وترفرف فيه المشاعر

فوق آفاق الخيال

لتعزف لحناً من أجمل الألحان

آهلا وسهلاً قائلاً ..

لقد حل بنا ورده جديده في منتديات الورود (( منتديات شبكة الناصرة )) .
.
فلتهم الورد والعصافير ورحيق الورود لترحب بكِ ..

آهلا وسهلا بكِ قائلا ..

مرحبا بأهل الكرم والجود ..

حلت الورود والعصافير ترحب بكم معنا ..

لقد نشرت وردها ورحيق زهرها وزهورها وعطر ربيعها عليكم ..

مرحبا بأهل الدار لقد حللت لديارنا ..

آهلا بكِ  ... أرحب بكِ بصفتي مراقبا ..

وادعوكِ أختي الكريمه للمشاركة في منتديات النور (( منتديات شبكة الناصرة )) ..

أشرقت الشمس والضوء سطع في الصباح الباكر ..

وآتيتي لنا فلنرحب بكِ بين أعزائكِ ..

آهلا وسهلا قائلا ..

الحمد الله على السلامة ..

ومبروك النجاح ..

نرحب بكِ اختنا مره اخرة

تحياتي لكِ

المراقب العام

----------


## G.T.O

*بكــل الحب .. بكــل الفرح** ..* *بكــل البهجة** .. 

**بقلب تغمره السعادة بمشاعر صادقة**ومعبرة** ..* *

**بحروف تعبر عن نفسها .. بكلمات تبوح بمعانيها** ..* *

**ينبـــع من الــــورود وبصـدق واحســـاس** ..* *

**بكــــلِ رشـــة حـــب و حنـــان** ..* *

**بكــــلِ رشـــة أمنــــاً و أمــــان** ..* *

**بكــلِ مافي الدنيا من رمــــــال** ..* *

**بقـــدرِ عدد الشجر و الثمـــــر** ..* *

**بقــدرِ ما أسعدتني بقدومك إلينا** ..* *

**أقـــدم لــــــك أجــــــمل التحايا** ..* *

**بأجــمل المـعاني وأجمل الاقلام** ..* *

**المملؤةِ بالأمل بأن تستمتع معنا** ..* *

**وتفيدنــــــــــا و تستفيد مـــــنا** ..* *



**تحيـــــــاتي لــــــــك** ..* *

**المعطـره بالوردِ و الياسميـن** ..* *
**G.T.O......*

----------


## no0or

بسم الله ما شاء الله السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أختي الفاضله نورتينا 

أهلا وسهلا بك غالية على الطلة اللي زادت المنتدى نور هلا وغلا 

اسعدني وجودك بيننا لنستضئ بما عندك من معلومات تفيدنا جميعا بارك الله بك

 وانار الله دربك بنور الهدى والرضا هلا وغلا نورتينا

 الف الف الحمد الله على سلامة الشيخ ومبارك عودته بالسلامه ونجاحه

 وان شاء الله بالفوز الكبير برضى رب العالمين 

أسعدني جدا حضور كم بيننا 


والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

[IMG]http://alqamar666.***********/alqmr.net7.gif[/IMG]

----------


## القلب المرح

أولاً: أرحب بك اختي طيف الحب 


*أكتـب بالنـور علـى شاشـة ذاكرتـي بعضـاً مـن ..*
*مقتطفاتـي لأضعهـا علـى صفحـات منتديـات شبكـة الناصــرة الثقـافيـة ..*
*فأنقـش علـى جدرانـا وعلى جـدران الزمــن ..*
*الماضـي و الحاضــر ..*
*ترحيبــي بــك وأنــت فــي الــدرب الطويــل ..*
*ترحيــب أرويــه بصــدى الذكــرى ..*
*قدومــك إلينــا ووجــودك معنــا زادنــا فرحـــاً وســـروراً ..*
*ولأجلــك نفــرش الأرض بــدل التــراب زهــور ..*
*بيــن أركــان الزهــور نسحبــك ونعشقــك ..*
*مــا أسعــد منتديــات شبكــة الناصــرة بحضــورك ..*
*مســاء عاطــر بـ نسمــات الــورود ..*
*أشرقــت الأنــوار لـ حضـــورك ..*
*وتــلألأ ت النجــوم لـ قدومــك ..*
*وتراقصــت الأنغــام فرحــاً لإطلالتــك ..*
*فرشنــا الأرض ورداً حتــى تخجــل مــن مجيء اشراقتـك ..*
*نتحــرى شوقــاً إلــى رؤيــة ما فــي بوحــك ..*
*مـــــن إبــــــداع ..*
*حللــت أهــلاً ..*
*ووطــــأت سهــــلاً ..*
*أتمنــى لــك الفائــدة والاستفــــادة معنـــا ..*
*مــــع خـــالــص تـحيــاتـي ..*
*القـــلب المـــرح ..*
**
*ثانياً: الحمد الله على السلامة اخي المتأمل*
*اشتقنا لك كثيرا وكانها سنينا تمر علينا في غيابك* 
*قد انرتنا من جديد ونتمنى بأن يزداد النور بمشاركاتك وردودك العطرة اخي الغالي*
*وابارك لك وللاخت طيف الحب وابنائك ايضا على نجاحك وان شاء الله الف مبروك وكل سنه تعم عليك الفرح والسرور والنجاح ياغالينا*
*تحياتي القلبيه لك ودمت بود وسلام*
*ولاتنسى فنحن بانتظار نزف حبرك العطر كالمسك والعنبر..*

----------


## هدوله

*بكــل الحب .. بكــل الفرح** ..* *بكــل البهجة** .. 

**بقلب تغمره السعادة بمشاعر صادقة**ومعبرة** ..* *

**بحروف تعبر عن نفسها .. بكلمات تبوح بمعانيها** ..* *

**ينبـــع من الــــورود وبصـدق واحســـاس** ..* *

**بكــــلِ رشـــة حـــب و حنـــان** ..* *

**بكــــلِ رشـــة أمنــــاً و أمــــان** ..* *

**بكــلِ مافي الدنيا من رمــــــال** ..* *

**بقـــدرِ عدد الشجر و الثمـــــر** ..* *

**بقــدرِ ما أسعدتني بقدومك إلينا** ..* *

**أقـــدم لــــــك أجــــــمل التحايا** ..* *

**بأجــمل المـعاني وأجمل الاقلام** ..* *

**المملؤةِ بالأمل بأن تستمتع معنا** ..* *

**وتفيدنــــــــــا و تستفيد مـــــنا** ..* *



**تحيـــــــاتي لــــــــك** ..* *

**المعطـره بالوردِ و الياسميـن** ..* *
**هدوله...*

----------


## صعب انساك

بسم الله  الرحمن الرحيم 000اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم واللعن اعدائهم 000اهلا وسهلا اختي الفاضلة طيف الحب نورتي المنتدى ونحن سعداء بنضمامكي الينا اختا عزيزة وكريمة علينا ان شاء الله بمشاركاتكي المفيدة والجميلة واهنكي بقدوم الشيخ سالما من السفر وابارك لك نجاحه في الامتحانات واتمنى لك وله كل التوفيق والصلاح والعافية 0000مع تحياتي الحارة لك0 :embarrest:   :embarrest:   :embarrest:

----------


## My tears

**
*أهــلاً وسهــلاً* 
*.. أم مجتبـى ..* 
*.. حـيـاك الله أختـي ..* 
*.. وأسعدنـي أنضمـامـك إلى أسرة شبكة الناصرة الثقافية  ..*
*.. تمنيـاتـي لـك بقضـاء أجمـل أوقـاتـك معنـا ..* 
*.. وألف حمد لله على سلامة الشيخ أبو مجتبى ..*
*.. وألف مبروك له النجـاح  ..*

*.. مع خالص تحياتي لـك ..* 
*.. أختـك My tears ..*

----------


## بيسان

بــكــل حــب وإحــتــرام وشــوق
نــســتــقــبــلك ونــفــرش طــريــقــك بــالــورد
ونــعــطــر حــبــر الــكــلــمــات بــالــمــســك والــعــنــبــر


ونــنــتــظــر الإبــداع مــع نــســمــات الــلــيــل
وســكــونــه


لــتــصــل هــمــســات قــلــمــك إلــى قــلــوبــنــا
وعــقــولــنــا


نــنــتــظــر بــوح قــلــمــك


تحيـــاتي

----------

